# Detatched Bastion, Western Heights, Dover



## DigitalNoise (Apr 11, 2009)

Managed to squeeze this one in on my daytrip to Dover. The site is amazing, the huge ditch surrounding it is menacing, the bastion itself is much larger than I expected. You could lose yourself in there for hours on end.

Built as part of the defences on Western hieghts, the bastion was designed to stop a force attacking the citadel from the north. The entire fortification is massive, after walking round this small part you get an understanding of the sheer mass of the structures and the amount of work that would be involved in building them.
The site has been done pretty extensively before so for more history check google.
Access was pretty difficult for an outsider but some local kids helped me out, but only after scaling several high walls for nothing!





The caponier projects itself into the deep dry moat.









Inside the caponier the slate flooring on the upper floor has given way in many places, it feels quite unsafe up there.




I love the grand architecture of the victorian defences, it makes a welcome change from the hastily built WW2 defences.




The place has been pretty heavily vandalised which is a shame, but during my time there I bumped into about ten people all having a wander. It's a busy attraction.




Leading away from the caponier there are many musketry galleries. Note the large hole in the floor at the end.




Along each of the tunnels there are drawbridges to halt the attacking enemy. these were fronted with deep pits. Even 150 years after being installed, the oak is still solid, although it has been smashed up in places. The slots either side hold the counterweights.




Behind the drawbridges are two long sets of stairs up to the top level of the fortification.




On the surface there is a long building, this is the magazine. Whilst here I bumped into a gorgeous young lady who, im sure, was trying to chat me up! This is the last place I'd expect that!!




Loads more musketry galleries line the walls of the fort.
Don't be fooled, the place is pitch black so if you do go, take a torch!


----------



## james.s (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow! That place is huge and not too badly damaged. I am surprised that it is not preserved, though I am sure that it is more interesting in it's "natural" state.
Nice report and awesome photos.


----------



## 20vturbo (Apr 11, 2009)

pics of the gal,or it didn't happen !


----------



## the_historian (Apr 11, 2009)

Cheers DN, nice pics. Passed through Dover on my way to Calais a few years ago, and the wife and kids had a fit when I suggested visiting the Western Heights while we waited. Philistines.....


----------



## DigitalNoise (Apr 11, 2009)

Pics or it didnt happen?! lol.
The 2nd to last pic is as close as you'll get, she wandered infront of the camera with her torch. Silly mare, lol.

I'll make sure I'm 5 hours early for any future ferry crossings! or should I make that a day? The mrs would consider beheading me too im sure


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 11, 2009)

Just saw these on Flickr mate, class stuff indeed. Your lighting in the galleris is really ace


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 11, 2009)

Great place for a good explore...very visually interesting as well as the history.
Fab photos as always, DN. The external view on the first one looks like a face!


----------



## The monk (Apr 11, 2009)

Its a great place to explore, your pics do it justice.


----------



## mr_bones (Apr 12, 2009)

Nicely photographed. I was here recently and it always seems to be swarming with other people!


----------

